# Transalp Neuheiten 2012 - Hardtail + Fully



## Transalp-Team (18. September 2011)

Hallo an alle MTB News User,

anbei möchten wir Euch einen Ausblick auf unseren 2012 Bikes
im MTB Bereich geben:

1. Ambition Team Hardtail Rahmen:

   - Custom Made Aluminium Legierung - alle Rohre mehrfach konifiziert
   - Optimiertes Rahmengewicht - 1380 Gramm bei 18" Rahmengröße,
      inkl. Lagerschalen 1410 Gramm
   - Optimierte Gussets - klares Rahmendesign
   - Supersteifes CR-MO Schaltauge (wechselbar)
   - Durchgehende Zugverlegung  
   - Rahmengröße: 16", 18", 20" und 22"

   - *Verfügbar ab der KW 40/41*


Geometriedaten, Spezifikationen im Komplettbike, Preise und viele weitere Details senden wir Euch gerne per email oder Ihr schaut einfach mal auf unserer Webseite vorbei.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder:


































1. Signature Team Fully Rahmen:

   - Custom Made Aluminium Legierung - alle Rohre mehrfach konifiziert
   - Optimiertes Rahmengewicht - 2280 Gramm bei 18" Rahmengröße
   - Optimiertes Rahmengewicht - 2700 Gramm mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz
   - Optimierte Gussets - klares Rahmendesign
   - Verbaut wird ein speziell abgestimmter Rock Shox Monarch RT3 High 
     Volume Dämpfer. Die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers beträgt 190mm und der
     Hub 51mm
   - je nach Wippe entweder 120mm oder 140mm Federweg 
   - Supersteifes CR-MO Schaltauge (wechselbar)
   - Tapered Steuerrohr 
   - ISCG 05 Aufnahme
   - Durchgehende Zugverlegung geschraubt (beim Serienrahmen)
      dann KEINE geschweißten Zugführungen mehr
   - Zugverlegung für Remote Sattelstütze berücksichtigt
   - Rahmengröße: 16", 18", 20" und 22"

   - Preis: 899,00 Euro inkl. Acros Ai-SX325 Steuersatz und Rock Shox 
     Monarch RT3 HV Special Tuned Dämpfer 

  - *Verfügbar ab März 2012*

Geometriedaten, Spezifikationen im Komplettbike, Preise und viele weitere Details senden wir Euch gerne per email oder Ihr schaut einfach mal auf unserer Webseite vorbei.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder:















































Wenn Ihr fragen habt mailt uns.

Gruß Euer Transalp Team


----------



## Milschmann (18. September 2011)

Na toll...jetzt kommt ein Transalp Fully mit neuem Rahmen..und ich hab mir diese Jahr erst noch das alte Fully gekauft...bin eher schlecht als recht zufrieden damit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lollek_303 (19. September 2011)

Schaut gut aus der Fully-Rahmen  gefällt mir...
Hab mir allerdings auch erst vor 4 Monaten einen neuen Fully Rahmen gegönnt...(aber von einem anderen Hersteller)...
Gruß Olli


----------



## Tim-Fabian (19. September 2011)

Hmm, schon gesehen! Schönes Teil das Ambition und hätte mich sehr gefreut wenn man bei der Stoker Bestellung am 26.08.2011 nen Ton vom neuen Rahmen gesagt hätte.


----------



## Milschmann (19. September 2011)

Tim-Fabian schrieb:


> Hmm, schon gesehen! Schönes Teil das Ambition und hätte mich sehr gefreut wenn man bei der Stoker Bestellung am 26.08.2011 nen Ton vom neuen Rahmen gesagt hätte.




Stimmt, musst halt mal Fragen ob du im Nachhinein ein bissel Rabatt bekommst... Schließlich war es ja so ne art Auslaufmodell...


----------



## Tim-Fabian (19. September 2011)

Habe ja schon das Angebot genommen nur statt der Reba die Menja gewählt. Das gabs dann "leicht" vergünstigt.

Blöd das ich das Bike in Wunschfarbe bestellt habe, sonst wäre es einfach zu klären.

Freue mich natürlich immer noch auf das Bike aber nen fader Beigeschmack bleibt leider. Die zwei Wochen hätte ich auch noch länger warten können.
Evtl. hätte das Ambition garnicht zu mir gepasst aber mich ärgert die fehlende Info. 

Zum Glück ist es nen Fahrrad und kein Auto


----------



## Transalp-Team (19. September 2011)

Seit der 3. August Woche (15.08) sind diverse Stoker Modelle (mit der Rock Shox Reba, Magura Durin (bereits ausverkauft) sowie der Magura Menja Federgabel) preislich reduziert.

Die neuen 2012 Modelle sind zudem von den Komponenten anders spezifiziert. 
Bei Fragen, Kritik usw. stehen wir Euch gerne telefonisch per email oder 
telefonisch zur Verfügung.


Euer Transalp Team


----------



## Tim-Fabian (19. September 2011)

Auf der Homepage steht was von Monatsangebot für 1! Model und den besseren Preis für die Version mit der Magura Menja habe ich erst auf Nachfrage bekommen. Ich habe noch beide Rechnungen  . Hätte da Auslaufmodel gestanden, hätte man 1 und 1 zusammen zählen können bzw. hätte sich nach dem neuen Modell umgesehen. Als Monatsangebot wird doch eher sugerriert, das es sich um ein spezielles Schnäppchen handelt und eben nicht weil es abverkauft wird oder änliches. Das in wenigen Tagen ein Nachfolgerahmen auf dem Markt kommt, hätte man fairerweise schon mitteilen können. Ansonsten hätte ich z.B. nur positiv berichten können....

Ausstattung ändert sich sowieso jährlich wie z.B. auch die 2012er Bremse die mir zugesagt wurde. Evtl. hätte ich aber hinten gerne ne 180er Scheibe gehabt zumal ich mind. 90kg aufs Bike bringe usw. usw..

Nun ist es zu spät und ich freue mich trotz des Auslaufmodel auf den 26.. Dann sind die 30 Tage nämlich um .


----------



## Hilb (19. September 2011)

Hallo, ich könnte mir ebenfalls in den Arsch beißen, hatte nämlich bei Transalp angerufen und nach den neuen 2012 modellen gefragt und ob nicht vielleicht ein 18" Rahmen nächstes Jahr auf den Markt kommt, da ich dann nämlich warten würde. Da ich normalerweise 18" fahre. Dies wurde mir jedoch mit nein beantwortet. 
Nach längerem überlegen hab ich dann am 19.08.2011 das stoker in 17" bestellt und am 12.09.2011 auch mit meiner Wunschfarbe geliefert bekommen.
Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit, leider halt enttäuscht da ich mir wenn ich nicht belogen worden wäre das Rad in 18" bestellt hätte.


----------



## Diamondbacker (19. September 2011)

Hilb schrieb:


> Hallo, ich könnte mir ebenfalls in den Arsch beißen, hatte nämlich bei Transalp angerufen und nach den neuen 2012 modellen gefragt und ob nicht vielleicht ein 18" Rahmen nächstes Jahr auf den Markt kommt, da ich dann nämlich warten würde. Da ich normalerweise 18" fahre. Dies wurde mir jedoch mit nein beantwortet.
> Nach längerem überlegen hab ich dann am 19.08.2011 das stoker in 17" bestellt und am 12.09.2011 auch mit meiner Wunschfarbe geliefert bekommen.
> Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit, leider halt enttäuscht da ich mir wenn ich nicht belogen worden wäre das Rad in 18" bestellt hätte.


 
Na,Na,Na...
Ich bin mir sicher, das die Reisings niemanden anlügen! Mit solchen Aussagen sollte man wirklich vorsichtig sein. Bin mir sicher die bei transalp können Dich aufklären warum nun doch ein 18" Rahmen ins Programm genommen wurde.


----------



## rmfausi (20. September 2011)

Mir gefällt der Fully Rahmen sehr gut. Die Sitzstrebenverstärkung ist wie beim Summitrider und der alte Tragegriff ist dann weg.  Natürlich gefällt auch das neue Steuerrohr und auch die Kefü Aufnahme. Sowas hätte ich auch gerne am Summitrider Rahmen gehabt. Wie wird die Reifenfreiheit hinten sein, wieder max. 2.4" oder mehr? Die Evolution ist mMn sehr gut gelungen. 

Die Geometrie ist so wie beim alten? 100-160mm vorne? Die  Kettenstrebe bleibt auch bei 425mm oder wirds länger? Aus welchem Material werden die geschraubten Schaltzughalterungen sein Kunststoff oder Aluminium? Kann man den Rahmen dann auch farbig eloxiert bekommen oder nur gepulvert?

Danke für die Antworten im voraus.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Transalp-Team (20. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure Kommentare und Anregungen.

Wir versuchen jedem Kunden vor und nach dem Kauf den bestmöglichen Service 
zu bieten. Wenn bei uns mal etwas falsch läuft bzw. wir einen Fehler machen bitten 
wir dies zu entschuldigen. Wenn der Kunde uns kontaktiert, werden wir immer versuchen 
eine kulante Regelung zu finden. 

Alle Kunden die zwischen August uns September ein Transalp Hardtail bei uns besetellt 
haben und gerne den neuen Ambition Rahmen haben möchten, senden
uns bitte eine email. Wir unterbreiten Euch dann ein attraktives 
Angebot.


Der neue Fully Rahmen hat eine max. Reifenfreiheit bis 2,4" und ist für Federgabeln mit 
einem Federweg von 100mm - 150mm ausgelegt. Die Kettenstrebenlänge beträgt 433mm 
und der Radstand beim 18" Modell von 1114mm. Das Steuerrohr haben wir ebenfalls kompakt 
gehalten. Beim 18" Rahmen beträgt die Länge 120mm.

Wir sind überzeugt mit einem Rahmengewicht von 2280 Gramm (18" RH) ohne Dämpfer 
und 2700 Gramm inkl. Dämpfer und Steuersatz einen sehr Interessanten  Trail- und AM 
Rahmen anzubieten. Es wird für den Rahmen zwei Wippen geben die dann 120mm bzw.
140mm Federweg realisieren.

Die geschraubten Zughalterungen werden aus Aluminium sein und wie die Lagerabdeckkappen werden 
wird diese in verschiedenen Farben (eloxiert) anbieten.

Zunächst wird es den Rahmen nur in schwarz matt eloxiert geben. Im laufe des Jahres
2012 auch in Alu Natur bzw. in diversen RAL Farben nach Kundenwunsch.


Viele Grüße 
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## Tim-Fabian (20. September 2011)

Transalp-Team schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Kommentare und Anregungen.
> 
> Wir versuchen jedem Kunden vor und nach dem Kauf den bestmöglichen Service
> zu bieten. Wenn bei uns mal etwas falsch läuft bzw. wir einen Fehler machen bitten
> ...



Ein sehr feiner Zug eurerseits und zeigt das der Kunde bei Euch etwas wert ist . 

Bin nach wie vor auch von Eurem Service überzeugt (zumindest was ich bisher weiß und gelesen habe). Lediglich die Sache mit dem neuen Rahmen ist mir aufgestoßen. Freut mich aber SEHR das Ihr selbst in diesem Fall eine Lösung findet wollt. 

Eine gewisse Teilschuld muss ich mir evtl. auch zuschreiben weil ich eine Woche vor der Eurobike bestellt habe. Dachte in dem Fall allerdings auch, das das Bike nen Klassiker ist und nicht eine Woche später ein neues Model mit gleichen Einsatzgebiet released wird. Kann aber auch verstehen das Ihr vor der Messe keine Infos rausgebt aber in wenigen Fällen ist das schon ärgerlich.

Werde mich auf jeden Fall mit Euch in Verbindung setzen. Wie gesagt, weiß ich nichtmal wie ich mich entschieden hätte wenn ich vom neuen Rahmen wusste. 


Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Tim-Fabian (21. September 2011)

Habe für das Ambition nun ein super Angebot bekommen  und bin am überlegen was ich mache.

Problem ist halt, das ich das Bike lieber gestern als heute hätte und das Stoker schon bereit steht.

Wenn ich das Ambition nehmen würde heißt es wieder warten. Erstens bis die Rahmen überhaupt da sind und zweitens bis er wieder gepulvert ist.

Evtl. sollte ich das Stoker erstmal fahren (den Rahmen habe ich so oder so) und wenn der Ambition Rahmen da ist umbauen. Blöd nur das ich mir einem Solorahmen nicht wirklich etwas anfangen kann und er wenn ich es so mache "gebraucht" ist .

Oder ich schenke mir das mit dem Ambition und werde mit dem Stoker glücklich. Wäre bevor das MAbition rauskam ja eh so gewesen.

Was würdet Ihr an meiner Stelle machen?


Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Peter Lang (21. September 2011)

ich würde auf das Ambition wartem.Das hilft dir aber nicht weiter, du musst selbst wissen was du willst.

Gruß 

Peter


----------



## flyingcruiser (22. September 2011)

Ob sich das Ambition für Dich lohnt musst Du wissen. Der Mehrwert muss halt den Kosten entsprechen. Was hast Du denn damit vor?

Sent from my Nokia 2810


----------



## Tim-Fabian (22. September 2011)

Das ist eine gute Frage. Ich werde sicherlich keinen der Rahmen an seine Grenze bringen. Wenn die sich überhaupt groß unterscheiden. 

Ich bin seit dem ich 18 bin kein Rad mehr gefahren und um mich etwas fitter zu halten habe ich jetzt den Schritt gewagt und mir nen MTB gekauft.

Werde mit dem Bike zur arbeit fahren. Hin und zurück evtl. 2km eher weniger  und ich möchte Touren durch den Harz unternehmen. Wohne gleich am Harz und das bietet sich an. Vorher werde ich aber noch an meiner Kondition arbeiten müssen die die letzten Jahre doch etwas gelitten hat.

Mehrwert hat der neue Rahmen für mich wohl nicht, außer eben das es der neue ist, ich statt 21" evtl. 20" nehmen würde und mir diese eine Strebe am Hinterbau besser gefällt.....

Ich würde ja das Neue nehmen aber was mache ich dann mit einem zweiten Rahmen. Der ist so oder so mein weil ich den habe pulvern lassen.

Ich weiß halt nicht wie sich der SToker Rahmen verkauft wenn ich Ihn 4-6 Wochen gefahren bin. Nochmal 4 Wochen warten bis ich Biken kann wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Dann wäre der Stoker Rahmen zwar neu und ich hätte das Ambition aber naja....

Ingesammt wollte ich nicht mehr ausgeben weil ich das Geld im Moment sehr gut in die Renovierung meines kürzlich gekauften Eigenheims investieren kann. Der zweite Rahmen würde also auf jeden Fall verkauft werden udn ob ich das +-0 rauskomme kann keiner sagen. 

Tendiere momentan zum Stoker. Ich weiß auch nicht wie das bei uns mit den Langfingern ist. Um das zu testen reicht auch das Stoker  und dann würde ich wenn das Stoker nicht wie Arsch auf Eimer passt wohl das Ambition nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (22. September 2011)

Was für einen Sattelstützendurchmesser kann man beim Ambition Team Hardtail Rahmen denn verwenden?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. September 2011)

Transalp-Team schrieb:


> 1. Signature Team Fully Rahmen:
> 
> - Custom Made Aluminium Legierung - alle Rohre mehrfach konifiziert
> - Optimiertes Rahmengewicht - 2280 Gramm bei 18" Rahmengröße
> ...




sieht nicht schlecht aus !!


aber bitte unbedingt noch Steckachse hinten !!
das muss nicht zwingend X12 sein (wobei Syntace faire Preise hat), es gibt ja noch 12mmx135mm oder eben 12x142mm ohne die Syntace Einfädelhilfe. 
Den Zugewinn an Steifigkeit und der Komfortgewinn beim Rad Ein/Ausbau will man nicht mehr missen wenn man es mal hatte. Außerdem ist das HR immer in der richtigen Position. Da gibt es kein Rumgefummel mehr weil es nach dem Einsetzen (z.B. nach einer Reifenpanne) doch nicht gescheit sitzt und nun plötzlich die Bremsscheibe schleift oder sich der Leichtbau Schnellspanner doch als zu schwach erweist oder ...

Eine PM Bremsaufnahme für 160mm oder gar 180mm Scheiben wäre auch schön. So könnte man auf die blöden Adapter verzichten und es sieht auch besser aus.

Bei Rahmen-Gewicht bin ich gespannt ob ihr das in der Serie halten könnt. 

wird es für 120mm oder 140mm dann zwei verschiedene Wippen geben oder eine Umhänglösung ?  Edit: man sollte doch immer erst alles lesen.....ist geklärt 
Wie viel Federweg hat der hier gezeigte Rahmen ?


----------



## Transalp-Team (23. September 2011)

Der neue Transalp Signature Rahmen wird ein Sattelstützmaß von 31,6mm haben.

Der gezeigte Rahmen hat 120mm Federweg. PM Aufnahme für 180mm Scheiben wird 
zum Serienstart ebenfalls noch umgesetzt. 

Bezüglich den verschiedenen Steckachsmöglichkeiten sind wir noch am Planen 
(welche Laufradsätze, welche Hinterbaubreite etc.). Bei einem Fully Rahmen kann 
man den Hinterbau ja aber auch problemlos später noch austauschen.


Euer Transalp Team


----------



## rmfausi (23. September 2011)

Transalp-Team schrieb:


> Der gezeigte Rahmen hat 120mm Federweg. PM Aufnahme für 180mm Scheiben wird
> zum Serienstart ebenfalls noch umgesetzt.
> 
> Bezüglich den verschiedenen Steckachsmöglichkeiten sind wir noch am Planen
> ...



Hallo Transalp Team,
das man den Hinterbau tauschen am Fully ist klar (Kosten?), wären tauschbare Ausfallenden nicht für den Kunden einfacher? Ich weiss aber nicht wie schwierig es für den Hersteller/Konstukteur ist welche zu entwerfen. Es kommt auch sicher darauf an wie weit der Reifegrad des Rahmens fortgeschritten ist. Bis im Frühjahr 2012 ist es aber auch noch ein bisschen hin. 

Für 180mm PM ohne Adapter bin ich auch sehr dafür.

Kann man dann beim Serienstart beide Wippen 120mm/140mm bestellen?
Macht es Sinn die 140mm Wippe mit einer 115mm Gabel zu fahren? Da ist man doch mit einer 120mm Wippe besser dran, oder?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Onkel Manuel (26. September 2011)

Seeehr interessante Sache mit den neuen Rahmen. Schön, daß der Team-Rahmen sinnvoll verbessert wurde. Mein "alter" macht ja jetzt schon seit 13 Monaten meine schonungslose Quälerei mit. 130mm-Gabel, Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR 2.5 (58mm) und die Rohloff Speedhub als Antrieb. Mit meinen 90kg (+Klamotten +3L Wasser + 2,6kg Rucksack) bin ich da schon ziemlich derbe die Trails runtergeknallt, hab ein paar Sprünge (ca. 1,50m hoch und ziemlich weit) gewagt und der Rahmen hat das klaglos weggesteckt...  


Das neue Signature schaut echt besser aus, gerade mit dem geschwungenen Unterrohr und den roten Akzenten. Gefällt mir echt gut! 
Das mit der Steckachse hinten und der 180mm PM-Aufnahme hinten würde ich allerdings auch befürworten... 

Btw: Besonders gut gefallen tut mir die Lage der Kabelbinderösen, hat was... 
Was aber gar nicht geht: Kreuzschlitzschrauben beim Ausfallende! Ich denke mal schon, daß die in Serie gegen Inbusschrauben ausgetauscht werden...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. September 2011)

Was mir gerade noch auffällt:



Transalp-Team schrieb:


> - Tapered Steuerrohr



Wird es dann auch einen Adapter für das untere Lager geben? Weil diejenigen, die sich das Rahmenkit kaufen, wollen eine ganz bestimmte Gabel und alleine das "tapered" schränkt die Auswahl erheblich ein...
Z.B. die RockShox Sektor RL Coil DualPosition gibt es Retail nicht mit einem tapered Gabelschaft...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. September 2011)

Onkel Manuel: gibt es IMHO schon von Acros


----------



## Theees (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde den neuen Fully Rahmen auch sehr interessant und optisch saugeil!

Bin eh gerade auf der Suche nach einem Fully und da stachen mir die Transalp Bikes mit Ausstattung/Seltenheitsfaktor/Optik und natürlich dem Preis direkt ins Auge!

Würde halt nur gerne mal eins Fahren, komme aber aus Köln 

Fährt Jemand im Raum Oberberg ein aktuelles Signature Fully? Und wird die Geometrie des neuen Rahmen dem aktuellen entsprechen?

Grüße!


----------



## Transalp-Team (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei ein paar neue Infos zu unserem neu entwickeltem Fully:


Es wird die Bikes ab März in jeweils (120mm - 140mm Federweg) 
4-5 Modellvarianten geben (1399 - 2499 Euro).


Anbei ein AM 3.0 Aufbau - Preis 1899,00 Euro

- Signature AM Rahmen 140mm, DT Swiss EXM 150mm + 15mm 
  Steckachse o. Magura Thor mit Lift Select + 15mm Steckachse,
Mavic Crossride, Sram X9 - XT Antrieb, RS Reverb Sattelstütze,
Acros Steuersatz + Griffe, Avid Elixir 9 Bremse, Maxxis Falt Bereifung

- Gewicht AM 3.0 wie aufgebaut: 12,40kg


Änderungen beim Serienrahmen:
- PM Bremsaufnahme
- geschraubte Zugführungen am Ober- u. Unterrohr
- optional 12mm Steckachse 

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder:
























Freuen uns auf ein Feedback von Euch....

Euer Transalp Team


----------



## rmfausi (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Transalp-Team,
mir gefällt das Bike sehr gut. Ist es auch wieder was in Planung das Rad über einen "Bike Baukasten" zusammen zustellen bzw. verändern zu können? Da ich am Summitrider HT mittlerweile eine RS Revelation habe und mit dieser super zufrieden bin, wäre es toll wenn diese vielleicht auch in Zukunft eine Option wäre. Der Mavic Crossride sind ein guter CC-Laufradsatz, wird vielleicht auch wieder der Crossline Laufradsatz angeboten? Er ist meiner Meinung besser an einem AM/Trailbike aufgehoben.
Die Steckachsenoption finde ich auch sehr gut. Es wird man dann sicher bei der Bestellung sagen können was man möchte, Standardausfallenden oder Achse.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bavragor (25. Oktober 2011)

Ok, damit weiß ich, welches mein neues Bike wird Das einzige, was mich an dem alten Rahmen noch gestört hat war die fehlende Steckachse und PM-Aufnahme.

Edit: Doch nicht. Weiß noch nicht ob 120 oder 140mm  Wird es denn auch serienmäßig bei einer 120mm-Variante eine Reverb geben?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (26. Oktober 2011)

Also mein Traum wär ja das Signature mit RockShox Sektor 2012 DP (ich steh auf Stahlfedern  ) und 2x10-Antrieb...


----------



## Milschmann (26. Oktober 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Also mein Traum wär ja das Signature mit RockShox Sektor 2012 DP (ich steh auf Stahlfedern  ) und 2x10-Antrieb...




Hehe...Ich hab mir diese Jahr das alte Fully mit ner Sektor U-turn Coil 20mm-Achse und 2x9 SLX antrieb aufbauen lassen.
Echt sauber...bis auf den zu hohen Rise beim Lenker...muss noch getauscht werden.

Löblich anzumerken, dass das Bike durch Transalp mit den von mir gewünschten Wunschkomponenten zusammengebaut wurde. TOP SERVICE!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (26. Oktober 2011)

Allet kloar, weissch Bscheid!  
Nur werde ich wohl erst nächstes Jahr im Juni genügend Geld zusammen haben und das ist natürlich mitten in der Saison - wahrscheinlich hab ich dann das Bike erst 2 Monate später...


----------



## dedekind (21. November 2011)

Wo ist denn das AM Hardtail hin (Summitrider)?


----------



## dedekind (21. November 2011)

dedekind schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das AM Hardtail hin (Summitrider)?



P.s.: Hat sich erledigt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431958&page=9

Wirklich schade! Ich hoffe, dass die Jungs von Alutech das angekündigte Hardtail für den AM Bereich realisieren.....


----------



## Istanbike (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe einen der letzten Summitrider 2011 bestellt und das gleich nach Istanbul.
Bin mal gespannt wie lange das Gestell mitmacht. 
Schade finde ich dass ich von Transalp seit zwei Wochen keine Rückmeldung auf meine Mails und Anrufe erhalten habe. So geht man nicht mit Neukunden um! Das erste Bike in Anatolien sollte doch dem nüchternen Nord Deutschen Kaufmann in das Gedächtniss rufen dass der Kunde König ist.  

Grüße an das Transalp Team!!!!!!


----------



## Istanbike (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo Transalp Team,

ich bin Kunde 4196 und kann euch seit 4 Wochen nicht mehr erreichen. Weder Telefonisch noch per Mail bekomme ich eine Antwort. Ich weiss meine Enttäuschung nicht anders auszudrücken im Moment, jedoch hoffe ich immer noch auf ein positives Ende. Wenn sie mir nicht Antworten muss ich mein Anliegen hier veröffentlichen. Ich bitte um Antwort.


----------



## Milschmann (12. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe Transalp zwischen weihnachten und Neujahr angerufen.
Da ging wer ran.
Musste meinen Dämpfer einschicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votecnical (19. Februar 2012)

Gibt es denn auch keine Neuauflage des Summitriders?
Ab März oder April sollten doch neue Rahmen rauskommen?
Oder wird der Summitrider nicht mehr gefertigt?


----------



## MEGATEC (20. Februar 2012)

Warum gibt es die DT Swiss EXM 150mm eigentlich nicht mehr einzeln im Shop zu bestellen ?????


----------



## Istanbike (20. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Betreuung meines Anliegens. Ich hoffe das mein Summitrider nicht ein Garantiefall wird. Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.


----------



## pillehille (2. April 2012)

ich bin auf folgenden link gestoßen:
30Transalp Summitrider 3.0
ist das jetzt 2012 eine Neuauflage???


----------



## kajaker13 (14. Mai 2012)

Wann kommt ein 29" Bike von Transalp?
Hat jemanf Info ob man dieses Jahr noch damit zu rechnen ist


----------



## cultg (14. Mai 2012)

Is doch schon lange auf der Seite von TA24 gelistet und bestellbar http://www.transalp24.de/epages/61889209.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61889209/Categories/%22Cross%20Bike%22


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

